# PayPal Dispute



## zoe (13 Oct 2008)

I purchased a glazed picture on eBay and the seller specified that a particular type of packaging would be used for mailing it to me.

The packaging which was to be used was clearly not used by the seller, and the glazing broke in transit.

I paid by PayPal, so lodged my first PayPal dispute.

PayPal inform me;



> we ask you to please fax us documentation to support your claim that the item you have received was damaged or
> significantly not as described.
> 
> We suggest that you obtain written proof (such as an estimate or invoice)
> ...


So it appears I require an expert on glazing.  Even if I go to a shop to obtain such a document it's going to cost x amount, and since the item cost a total of 15 euro it wouldn't be worth paying someone at a shop to write out such a document.  

Just wondered if anyone had lodged such a claim with PayPal before and if you were successful in lodging a claim without such a document from an expert.


----------



## BetsyClark (13 Oct 2008)

I've not had any experience with this but I would take a photo of the broken picture, bring the broken frame and the photo into a glazier, or framing shop and get them to write an estimate for repair (shouldn't cost you anything - estimates are usually free expecially if they are going to get the business eventually) e.g. replace one piece of glass and reframe picture, and confirm in the letter/estimate that the photo is a photo of the damaged item.

BC


----------



## zoe (13 Oct 2008)

Thanks BC.



BetsyClark said:


> (shouldn't cost you anything - estimates are usually free expecially if they are going to get the business eventually)



Yeah, you're right.  Hadn't thought about that.  That's great, thanks again!


----------



## Smashbox (14 Oct 2008)

I'm not sure, and someone please correct me if I am wrong, but it should be sufficient just to send Paypal a picture of the broken item.

I'm sure you opened a SNAD, and so from this picture they can clearly see that the item was damaged and in turn SNAD.

Also ensure that you keep the packaging, and send a seperate photograph of this, as well as informing ebay of the differences between what was promised and what was given. 

I think nearly every SNAD is found in the buyers favour, so above all, don't worry.

You will probably be asked to return the item to the seller, so MAKE SURE you return it Registered and give Paypal the tracking number. This is very important as the seller can say they never got the item returned to them.


----------



## JamesGG (23 Oct 2008)

Your in for a long fight...... Best of luck, they will try to wear you down until you give up.


----------



## mathepac (23 Oct 2008)

JamesGG said:


> Your in for a long fight...... Best of luck, they will try to wear you down until you give up.


Not in my experience. Two disputes, each resolved promptly in my favour.


----------



## Leo (23 Oct 2008)

mathepac said:


> Not in my experience. Two disputes, each resolved promptly in my favour.


 
Also have had two disputes resolved in my favour, but never got a penny back. One I even had manufacturer backup, PayPal found in my favour but as the seller didn't have any money in their account, PayPal refused to reimburse me.


----------



## Amerden (23 Oct 2008)

Create a "Chargeback" through your credit card company, worked for me.


----------



## davidoco (23 Oct 2008)

mathepac said:


> Two disputes, each resolved promptly in my favour.


 
I also buy regularly and if something is obviously broken send a picture back to the sender and they resend.  Their feedback is more important than the item in most cases.


----------



## JamesGG (30 Oct 2008)

Amerden said:


> Create a "Chargeback" through your credit card company, worked for me.



Read the T and Cs of Paypals useragreement. You waive that right by using paypal. you can do it but your account will be locked for ever and ever amen.


----------



## Amerden (30 Oct 2008)

JamesGG said:


> Read the T and Cs of Paypals useragreement. You waive that right by using paypal. you can do it but your account will be locked for ever and ever amen.


 
Did a chargeback earlier this year, my credit card account was credited with the disputed amount and I am still using my PayPal account without any problem, PayPal in turn did a chargeback on the seller.


----------



## Sean Lawlor (28 Nov 2008)

I have twice been sold pirated software through Ebay. I never got a penny back, even though other purchasers had complained and the sellers in each case were kicked off Ebay. Paypal just made it so expensive and difficult it wasn't worth the trouble.

Ebay and Paypal therefore took my money, handed it to a criminal, and made it next to impossible to get it back! In each case, they would, of course, have taken their commission, and so profited from this illegal activity.

The criminals, of course, can just sign up again, with a new Ebay ID and start all over again.


----------



## oakrise (28 Nov 2008)

I had the same experiece sometimes ago and it was very bad. I got a pirated watch that did nt even last for a week even if I wanted to manage. It nearly ruin my mariage.


----------



## JamesGG (28 Nov 2008)

Also note you are limited to three claims per calender year with paypal, and as always they will protect their interests and not yours first.


----------



## Smashbox (28 Nov 2008)

If you go to the auction page of these sales, does it state you have buyer protection? If so, appeal the result and you will get your money back. They have to homour this if the item is under buyer protection.


----------

